# VLC lässt sich nicht compilieren... (amd64)

## root_tux_linux

Hi 

Ich hab das Problem dass sich VLC nicht unter meinem x86_64 kompilieren lässt..

Bitte um Hilfe.  :Smile: 

Useflags: 

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                  ... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/vlc-1.0.5  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa cdda cddb cdio dbus dvd ffmpeg flac gnutls hal lua matroska mmx mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png qt4 samba sdl skins speex sse svg theora truetype twolame udev v4l v4l2 vcdinfo vcdx vorbis x264 xcb xinerama xml xv (-altivec) -atmo -avahi -bidi -cddax -dc1394 -debug -dirac -directfb -dts -dvb -fbcon -fluidsynth -fontconfig -gcrypt -ggi -gnome -httpd -id3tag -ieee1394 -jack -kate -libass -libcaca -libnotify -libproxy -libsysfs -libtiger -libv4l2 -lirc -live -modplug -mtp -musepack -optimisememory -oss (-pda) -pulseaudio -pvr -remoteosd -rtsp -run-as-root -schroedinger -sdl-image -shine -shout -stream (-svga) -taglib -upnp -vlm (-win32codecs) -wma-fixed -xosd -zvbi" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Output: 

```
In file included from vlcshell.cpp:44:                                                                                                 

vlcplugin.h:85: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                                

vlcplugin.h:138: Fehler: »uint16« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                

control/nporuntime.cpp: In static member function »static char* RuntimeNPObject::stringValue(const NPString&)«:                        

control/nporuntime.cpp:40: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                       

control/nporuntime.cpp:43: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8characters«                                   

control/nporuntime.cpp:43: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                       

control/nporuntime.cpp:44: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                       

In file included from vlcshell.cpp:45:                                                                                                 

vlcshell.h:30: Fehler: »jref« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                    

vlcshell.h:33: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                                 

vlcshell.h:33: Fehler: »int16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                                  

In file included from control/npolibvlc.cpp:35:                                                                                        

./vlcplugin.h:85: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                              

vlcshell.h:43: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                                 

vlcshell.h:47: Fehler: »int32« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                   

vlcshell.h:48: Fehler: »int32« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                   

./vlcplugin.h:138: Fehler: »uint16« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                              

vlcshell.cpp:268: Fehler: »jref« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                 

vlcshell.cpp:278: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                              

vlcshell.cpp:278: Fehler: »int16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                               

vlcshell.cpp: In function »NPError NPP_SetWindow(NPP_t*, NPWindow*)«:                                                                  

vlcshell.cpp:534: Warnung: »void libvlc_video_set_parent(libvlc_instance_t*, libvlc_drawable_t, libvlc_exception_t*)« ist veraltet (deklariert bei ../../include/vlc/deprecated.h:85)                                                                                         

vlcshell.cpp:534: Warnung: »void libvlc_video_set_parent(libvlc_instance_t*, libvlc_drawable_t, libvlc_exception_t*)« ist veraltet (deklariert bei ../../include/vlc/deprecated.h:85)                                                                                         

vlcshell.cpp:558: Warnung: »void libvlc_video_set_parent(libvlc_instance_t*, libvlc_drawable_t, libvlc_exception_t*)« ist veraltet (deklariert bei ../../include/vlc/deprecated.h:85)                                                                                         

vlcshell.cpp:558: Warnung: »void libvlc_video_set_parent(libvlc_instance_t*, libvlc_drawable_t, libvlc_exception_t*)« ist veraltet (deklariert bei ../../include/vlc/deprecated.h:85)                                                                                         

vlcplugin.cpp:43: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                              

vlcplugin.cpp: In constructor »VlcPlugin::VlcPlugin(NPP_t*, int)«:                                                                     

vlcplugin.cpp:44: Fehler: Klasse »VlcPlugin« hat keinen Feldnamen »i_npmode«                                                           

vlcshell.cpp: At global scope:                                                                                                         

vlcshell.cpp:582: Fehler: »uint16« wurde nicht deklariert                                                                              

vlcshell.cpp:611: Fehler: »int32« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                

vlcshell.cpp:617: Fehler: »int32« bezeichnet keinen Typ                                                                                

make[2]: *** [libvlcplugin_la-nporuntime.lo] Fehler 1                                                                                  

vlcplugin.cpp: In member function »NPError VlcPlugin::init(int, char* const*, char* const*)«:                                          

vlcplugin.cpp:230: Fehler: »struct NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8characters«                                                  

vlcplugin.cpp:231: Fehler: »struct NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                                      

vlcplugin.cpp:239: Fehler: »struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                                     

vlcplugin.cpp:239: Fehler: »malloc« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert                                                 

vlcplugin.cpp:242: Fehler: »struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8characters«                                                 

vlcplugin.cpp:242: Fehler: »struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                                     

vlcplugin.cpp:243: Fehler: »struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                                     

vlcplugin.cpp: In destructor »virtual VlcPlugin::~VlcPlugin()«:                                                                        

vlcplugin.cpp:267: Fehler: »free« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert                                                   

make[2]: *** [libvlcplugin_la-vlcshell.lo] Fehler 1                                                                                    

vlcplugin.cpp: In member function »char* VlcPlugin::getAbsoluteURL(const char*)«:                                                      

vlcplugin.cpp:473: Fehler: »malloc« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert                                                 

vlcplugin.cpp:518: Fehler: »free« wurde in diesem Gültigkeitsbereich nicht definiert                                                   

vlcplugin.cpp: In member function »void VlcPlugin::showToolbar()«:                                                                     

vlcplugin.cpp:616: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:623: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:632: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:640: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:648: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:656: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:664: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

vlcplugin.cpp:671: Warnung: veraltete Konvertierung von Zeichenkettenkonstante in »char*«                                              

control/npolibvlc.cpp: In member function »void LibvlcPlaylistNPObject::parseOptions(const NPString&, int*, char***)«:                 

control/npolibvlc.cpp:952: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                       

control/npolibvlc.cpp:964: Fehler: »const struct _NPString« hat kein Element namens »utf8length«                                       

make[2]: *** [libvlcplugin_la-vlcplugin.lo] Fehler 1                                                                                   

make[2]: *** [libvlcplugin_la-npolibvlc.lo] Fehler 1                                                                                   

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-1.0.5/projects/mozilla'                                    

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1                                                                                                  

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-1.0.5'                                                     

make: *** [all] Fehler 2                                                                                                               

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-1.0.5 failed:                                                                                                

 *   died running emake, base_src_make:make                                                                                            

 *                                                                                                                                     

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4266:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  879:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  917:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake $@ || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/vlc-1.0.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/vlc-1.0.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:vlc-1.0.5:20100212-054342.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-1.0.5'

>>> Failed to emerge media-video/vlc-1.0.5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/media-video:vlc-1.0.5:20100212-054342.log'

 * Messages for package media-video/vlc-1.0.5:

 * ERROR: media-video/vlc-1.0.5 failed:

 *   died running emake, base_src_make:make

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4266:  Called base_src_compile

 *   environment, line  879:  Called base_src_make

 *   environment, line  917:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake $@ || die "died running emake, $FUNCNAME:make";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-video/vlc-1.0.5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-video/vlc-1.0.5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/media-video:vlc-1.0.5:20100212-054342.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/vlc-1.0.5/work/vlc-1.0.5'

```

----------

## schachti

Das sieht sehr nach diesem Bug aus - probier testweise mal, VLC mit USE=-nsplugin zu bauen, das scheint der Übeltäter zu sein.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das sieht sehr nach diesem Bug aus - probier testweise mal, VLC mit USE=-nsplugin zu bauen, das scheint der Übeltäter zu sein.

 

Dann werd ich mal das patch testen... danke  :Smile: 

----------

## boospy

Ohne das man das Useflag "stream" setzt hat es bei mir auch nicht kompiliert.

lg

boospy

----------

